# Mentor Film Composing



## AR (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey guys,

I would love to hear your advices:

I'm mentoring a student right now in my studio. Got him a paid short movie gig. I know him quite well, cause he's a good session violinst who worked on my previous scores. I discovered that he has a well understanding on how to put music under pictures. So I gave him my old space a short movie and said, let me hear what you can do!

Am I too crazy?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 14, 2014)

You're not crazy... You're beautiful!


----------



## MikeH (Jan 14, 2014)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Jan 14 said:


> You're not crazy... You're beautiful!



+1


----------

